# Tranh gốm sứ-Gốm Sứ Bát Tràng



## Gomsubattrang (13/2/19)

Những bức tranh gốm sứ Bát Tràng là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa nghệ thuật điêu khắc và đắp nổi và là loại tranh được nổi tiếng gần xa với rất nhiều người ưa chuộng, tranh gốm sứ nguyên liệu làm từ gốm và đất cao lanh trắng, được thể hiện các họa tiết thủ công hoàn toàn bằng tay và nung ở nhiệt độ cao màu tranh luôn bền và lưu giữ được mãi.

Tranh gốm sứ Bát Tràng có nhiều thể loại khác nhau và được ứng dụng nhiều trong việc trang trí nội thất Gốm Sứ Bát Tràng online chúng tôi giới thiệu đến bạn đọc qua bào viết dưới đây một số bức tranh và thông tin về sản phẩm.

*Những bộ tranh Tùng - Cúc - Trúc - Mai*
Mang ý nghĩa loài cây đại diện cho xuân hạ thu đông để gắn liền với đời sống tinh thần và tâm linh của dân gian. Người ta treo tranh tứ quý trong nhà không chỉ để trang trí mà còn để cầu mong may mắn, bình an và tài lộc. Tùng – Cúc – Trúc – Mai là 4 loại cây quý, “tứ quân tử” tạo nên bộ tranh tứ quý đẹp, đồng thời, treo bộ tranh Tứ quý trong phòng làm việc cũng góp phần tạo nên bầu không khí thư thái, thoải mái giúp gia chủ tìm được sự yên ả trong tâm hồn và đời sống tâm linh.








*Tranh tứ linh Long - Lân - Quy  - Phụng *
Đây là bức tranh biểu tượng cho vẻ đẹp cao sang, phú quý và đồng thời là vật phẩm có giá trị phong thủy cao, đem đến nhiều lợi ích đến gia chủ. Tranh tứ linh Long - Lân - Quy  - Phụng  luôn được các gia đình lựa chọn trưng bày bài trí đem lại may mắn cho con người đồng thời thể hiện những ước mong và may mắn trong cuộc sống.

*Tranh chữ*
Tranh chữ ngắn gọn mà xúc tích có những chữ chỉ có một chữ mà  nó trở nên ý nghĩa bao hàm và xúc tích , mỗi chữ đều có một ý nghĩa riêng thể hiện đúng tinh thần của người Việt người ta thường chơi tranh chữ như chữ Phúc - Lộc -Thọ, chữ Phát Lộc, chữ Tâm, chữ Đức... . Đây là những món quà ý nghĩa dùng làm quà tặng,người thân,quà mừng thọ. tranh trang trí tô điểm cho ngôi nhà của bạn,thích hợp với không gian phòng khách .

Mỗi bức tranh đều có ý nghĩa và giá trị riêng đến người sở hữu, Gốm Sứ Bát Tràng chúng tôi cung cấp đa dạng các sản phẩm gốm sứ từ trang trí nội thất đến quà tặng biếu và sản phẩm gia dụng khách hàng đến cửa hàng tại chợ Gốm Bát Tràng Gia Lâm Hà Nội
Hoặc truy cập vào website: *Gốm Sứ Bát Tràng Online*
Liên hệ Hotline: 0966.921.090 để có sự tư vấn và giá ưu đãi nhất.


----------

